# How to move bootloader from one partition to another?



## ultimate7

Hi,

I have a laptop with to partitions C: and D:.
I previously installed windows XP on the c: partition with the xp bootloader installed on the same drive c:.
I installed windows 7 on the d: partition with windows 7 boot loader.
Now this is how my computer works:
C: Windows XP Active Partition (windows 7 boot loader is installed here)
D: Windows 7

When my computer boots, I have to choices Windows 7 and earlier version of windows.

Now I am out of space on drive d: and I want to delete windows xp.
The problem is that the boot loader is on that partition and it doesn't allow me to format the c: partition.

I want to know how to move the boot loader to the windows 7 partition d:.

Please note that I can use Vista Boot Pro and easybCD.

Thanks for all your answers


----------



## SGC622

try taking the xp drive out of the computer keeping the windows 7 drive in there. now put in the windows 7 cd and boot the computer up, making sure the 1st boot is the cd drive. and you should have a repair function on there, if not download a recovery cd for windows 7 and put that in and boot up. If you cant find a windows 7 recovery cd then xp or vista's recovery cd should work you'll just have those operating systems bootloader. i had a similiar situation and thats what worked for me.


----------



## canivari

ultimate7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a laptop with to partitions C: and D:.
> I previously installed windows XP on the c: partition with the xp bootloader installed on the same drive c:.
> I installed windows 7 on the d: partition with windows 7 boot loader.
> Now this is how my computer works:
> C: Windows XP Active Partition (windows 7 boot loader is installed here)
> D: Windows 7
> 
> When my computer boots, I have to choices Windows 7 and earlier version of windows.
> 
> Now I am out of space on drive d: and I want to delete windows xp.
> The problem is that the boot loader is on that partition and it doesn't allow me to format the c: partition.
> 
> I want to know how to move the boot loader to the windows 7 partition d:.
> 
> Please note that I can use Vista Boot Pro and easybCD.
> 
> Thanks for all your answers





which one did you installed first?


----------



## ultimate7

I installed windows xp first and I am not on 2 different hard drives I am on he different partitions.


----------



## ultimate7

SGC622 said:


> try taking the xp drive out of the computer keeping the windows 7 drive in there. now put in the windows 7 cd and boot the computer up, making sure the 1st boot is the cd drive. and you should have a repair function on there, if not download a recovery cd for windows 7 and put that in and boot up. If you cant find a windows 7 recovery cd then xp or vista's recovery cd should work you'll just have those operating systems bootloader. i had a similiar situation and thats what worked for me.


i have one hard disk and two partitons.

in my case it's different


----------



## canivari

ultimate7 said:


> i have one hard disk and two partitons.
> 
> in my case it's different



If you can boot to Windows 7, why dont you use disk management to do the rest for you (deleting the partition of XP and merging that space to your D drive?


----------



## ultimate7

canivari said:


> If you can boot to Windows 7, why dont you use disk management to do the rest for you (deleting the partition of XP and merging that space to your D drive?


I can't format the c: partition or extend it to d: because my boot loader is in the c: partition that i want to erase so I can get all the space for windows 7.
Is there any way to put the boot loader on the windows 7 d: partition so I can format windows xp c:?

Thanks for helping me


----------



## canivari

ultimate7 said:


> I can't format the c: partition or extend it to d: because my boot loader is in the c: partition that i want to erase so I can get all the space for windows 7.
> Is there any way to put the boot loader on the windows 7 d: partition so I can format windows xp c:?
> 
> Thanks for helping me



If you instaled the Windows 7 in last, your boot loader is actually the Windows 7 Boot loader, because when you installed the win7, the Win7 it self had to create the boot loader so you could boot the XP also.
Even when you boot your computer and is giving you the XP as first choice is because the boot.ini is configured that way.
Before doing anything try this:
Go to your C drive and open the boot.ini(is hidden) (and its an boot loader) with the notepad and check if  both operating systems are showing there,if not than you can safely delete the xp Partition.
Hope that helps


----------



## ultimate7

canivari said:


> If you instaled the Windows 7 in last, your boot loader is actually the Windows 7 Boot loader, because when you installed the win7, the Win7 it self had to create the boot loader so you could boot the XP also.
> Even when you boot your computer and is giving you the XP as first choice is because the boot.ini is configured that way.
> Before doing anything try this:
> Go to your C drive and open the boot.ini(is hidden) (and its an boot loader) with the notepad and check if  both operating systems are showing there,if not than you can safely delete the xp Partition.
> Hope that helps


yes they are there so when i try to format the partition it doesn't work.
What I want to know is how to move the windows 7 boot loader that is on drive c where windows xp is installed to drive d where windows 7 is installed so I can delete the c partition and keep the space for windows 7.

Thank you


----------



## canivari

ultimate7 said:


> yes they are there so when i try to format the partition it doesn't work.
> What I want to know is how to move the windows 7 boot loader that is on drive c where windows xp is installed to drive d where windows 7 is installed so I can delete the c partition and keep the space for windows 7.
> 
> Thank you



You could try Partiion Magic for it,
The program lets you make those changes automatically (Marking the partition as active and create an boot loader for it (in this case for Windows 7).
Once you done that and tested if went ok, then you can delete the c:
One last thing, even if you manage to boot Windows 7 and delete the XP partition,you always gonna have your OS as Dthat is not a very good idea because of some programs that only work on C: drive) so, my opinion is create an backup of your stuff (put it in DVDs,or anothe HDD and formatt the machne so you can have your Windows in the C: drive as where was he supposed to be


----------



## SGC622

ok well since you dont have two separate drives i would download the windows 7 recovery disk which i found for you at http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/windows-7-system-repair-discs/ there you can download the torrent file and burn the windows 7 iso onto a dvd or cd whichever it calls for. then delete your D: partition and reformat to your liking, then pop in the windows 7 recovery cd you made and follow the repair prompts


----------



## ultimate7

canivari said:


> You could try Partiion Magic for it,
> The program lets you make those changes automatically (Marking the partition as active and create an boot loader for it (in this case for Windows 7).
> Once you done that and tested if went ok, then you can delete the c:
> One last thing, even if you manage to boot Windows 7 and delete the XP partition,you always gonna have your OS as Dthat is not a very good idea because of some programs that only work on C: drive) so, my opinion is create an backup of your stuff (put it in DVDs,or anothe HDD and formatt the machne so you can have your Windows in the C: drive as where was he supposed to be


How do i get partition magic for windows 7?
already tried and it says no compatible with this version of windows.
So if i could get partition magic i would make d active and install the boot loader then format c and restore from a backup?

I need the partition magic for windows 7 link first.
Once i have this i will try this.

Thank you for all the time your giving to me


----------



## canivari

Yes, probably isnt any version for 7 yet,
So you can try ****** Partition Master.
He lets create boot loaders on Win7 (for sure this one..)


----------



## canivari

i just find out where you can deal with the boot loader on Windows 7:
Go to Start and run:
cmd
enter
BCDEDIT.exe
enter
This is your boot laoder
if you put soething like:
BCDEDIT.exe /? and hit enter
fe gives the options so you can manage the boot loader of 7 from there.
Hope that helps


----------



## ultimate7

canivari said:


> i just find out where you can deal with the boot loader on Windows 7:
> Go to Start and run:
> cmd
> enter
> BCDEDIT.exe
> enter
> This is your boot laoder
> if you put soething like:
> BCDEDIT.exe /? and hit enter
> fe gives the options so you can manage the boot loader of 7 from there.
> Hope that helps


I think i will use the manual way.

What commands should I use in my case?

One thousand of thanks.
Your help is very appreciated!


----------



## canivari

ultimate7 said:


> I think i will use the manual way.
> 
> What commands should I use in my case?
> 
> One thousand of thanks.
> Your help is very appreciated!



When you press BCDEDIT.exe and hit enter what device path gives you?
C:/ or D:/ under the boot loader?


----------



## ultimate7

canivari said:


> When you press BCDEDIT.exe and hit enter what device path gives you?
> C:/ or D:/ under the boot loader?


D:\Windows\system32\bcdedit

please note that I already tried other guides saying something like store export {bootmgr}

Just need to move everthing that concern the bootloader to my d drive.


----------



## canivari

ultimate7 said:


> D:\Windows\system32\bcdedit
> 
> please note that I already tried other guides saying something like store export {bootmgr}
> 
> Just need to move everthing that concern the bootloader to my d drive.



Well,the problem is right there,because in XP the boot loader is the boot.ini file that is managable with an notepad,in Win7 the boot loader is this bcdedit.exe (an executable)file that works totally diferent from an boot.ini.
Can you boot to Windows 7 ?
I just remembered that in msconfig on win7 (under the boot tab) you have the options 
of choose to delete or change the boot order of your OSs.
So probably is even better than the boot loader in on the command prompt.
Once you are there make sure you have the "OS boot information" marked as active.


----------



## canivari

If the store export {bootmgr} works also, you can go for that one.
I never tried this one so i dont know where he gonna leads you on that.


----------



## canivari

about the bcdedit.exe
you have all the information here that you need:

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc721886(WS.10).aspx

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa906211.aspx

So whati could see so far is like this that the boot loader as i was saying at he begining from win7 is the first one loading but microsoft 
decided that the Win7 boot loader should respect the other older OSs with boot.ini files.
So what you can do is:

at commandprompt write:

bcdedit /enum all and hit enter
Check wich id is your Win7 have (You can find the ID for a particular object by specifying bcdedit /enum all.)
and then do this:
Examples

The following command sets the specified entry as the default boot manager

entry:

bcdedit /default {cbd971bf-b7b8-4885-951a-fa03044f5d71}

The following command sets the legacy Windows loader (Ntldr) as the default

entry: {466f5a88-0af2-4f76-9038-095b170dc21c} is the predefined GUID for Ntldr.

bcdedit /default {466f5a88-0af2-4f76-9038-095b170dc21c}
How to change the boot sequence for the next reboot:

At the command prompt, type:

bcdedit /bootsequence {ID} {ID} {ID} …

(where the first ID is gonna be your Win7 as tyhe first one)
After that reboot the machine and load to Win7 and delete the XP Partition,and create the unalocated space as 
the new space for the Win7 like you wanted.
Hope that helps.


----------



## ultimate7

Works great! now do you think I should spend time on extending the volume because windows can't do it and changing the drive letter to c: or it is more simple to reinstall windows 7 completely?

if i should extend the volume and change the drive letter is there an easy way to do these things?

Thanks


----------



## canivari

ultimate7 said:


> Works great! now do you think I should spend time on extending the volume because windows can't do it and changing the drive letter to c: or it is more simple to reinstall windows 7 completely?
> 
> if i should extend the volume and change the drive letter is there an easy way to do these things?
> 
> Thanks



Thats good news!!
I believe that windows can extend the the partition it self.
First you need to convert your disk to became an Dynamic disk.
To do that in Disk Management console right click in the smal square (where is saying "Disk 0 Basic XXXXGB online" and choose in one of the options when you right click it that says "Convert to Dynamic Disk".
After that done, now you can click on the free space and mout it in an empty folder inside of the D drive (for example create an empty folder on your desktop and point the free space to there and any time you need to 
need space to store stuff just save it there because all the unalocated space is on that folder now).
Hope that helps


----------



## ultimate7

what will the dynamic disk will do?

I heard that you can only extend a volume when it is at left. Mine is at right and the extend volume is gray.

Beside is unallocated space.

Thank you


----------



## canivari

ultimate7 said:


> what will the dynamic disk will do?
> 
> I heard that you can only extend a volume when it is at left. Mine is at right and the extend volume is gray.
> 
> Beside is unallocated space.
> 
> Thank you



Well, the Dynamic Disk conversion will let you extend partitions in this case you c: drive becoming an extended partition of your D: drive.
Doesnt matter in this case if you want to extend a volume when it is at left or right, just after you convert the the Disk to be an dynamic, take the unalocatted free space and mount it as free space in an empty folder and that its it.
You see, converting disks to become dynamic disks gives the oportunity
to extend partitions (even with other disks) and mount them as an folder inside of the OS partition.


----------



## canivari

i forgot to tell you that your unalocatted space need to become an new volume and after becoming an new volume it needs to be an partition (need to use NTFS when choosing the type of formatting) and after that choosed, you will see an option to mount the new partition as an NTFS empty folder and you need to choose that one and tel him in wich folder want to mount that (in this case is the empty folder that you gonna create for example i your desktop) and point it to there.
Thats it.
Why mount empty spaces in NTFS Empty folders? this option wasa buiol;t for servers, any time that an company need more space in 
theyre servers shared folders, just add more disks and mount them there.Or else that add to stop the entire company, take old disks out put bigger ones,formatt the disks with OSs, install Active directories, assign policies to the entire company, Share permitions in each folder along with NTFS permissions, printers etc..(i think you got the point) it was too much time spender...
in your case, its better to use this because if gonna change the driver letter from D:\Program Files to C:\Program Files almost all your installed programs gonna have problems since they are registered (in registry) to boot from an D:\ drive and not from an C:\ drive!
So that is not a very good option for you at the moment.
But if this idea to mount he free unalocatted space left from XP is a litlle weird for you, you can always get an third party program to "join partitions" so you can merge the D: drive and the unalocatedd space left from XP like this tool that is free:

http://www.softsea.com/download/Partition-Wizard-Home-Edition.html

but remember, to do that, first you still need to update the disk to became an Dynamic disk too like the other option i gave you.


----------



## ultimate7

canivari said:


> i forgot to tell you that your unalocatted space need to become an new volume and after becoming an new volume it needs to be an partition (need to use NTFS when choosing the type of formatting) and after that choosed, you will see an option to mount the new partition as an NTFS empty folder and you need to choose that one and tel him in wich folder want to mount that (in this case is the empty folder that you gonna create for example i your desktop) and point it to there.
> Thats it.
> Why mount empty spaces in NTFS Empty folders? this option wasa buiol;t for servers, any time that an company need more space in
> theyre servers shared folders, just add more disks and mount them there.Or else that add to stop the entire company, take old disks out put bigger ones,formatt the disks with OSs, install Active directories, assign policies to the entire company, Share permitions in each folder along with NTFS permissions, printers etc..(i think you got the point) it was too much time spender...
> in your case, its better to use this because if gonna change the driver letter from D:\Program Files to C:\Program Files almost all your installed programs gonna have problems since they are registered (in registry) to boot from an D:\ drive and not from an C:\ drive!
> So that is not a very good option for you at the moment.
> But if this idea to mount he free unalocatted space left from XP is a litlle weird for you, you can always get an third party program to "join partitions" so you can merge the D: drive and the unalocatedd space left from XP like this tool that is free:
> 
> http://www.softsea.com/download/Partition-Wizard-Home-Edition.html
> 
> but remember, to do that, first you still need to update the disk to became an Dynamic disk too like the other option i gave you.


I'm gonna try that because I will probably change my computer in 2-3 weeks with new hard drive and core i5 or i7 mobile. It would be a big waste of time changing d to c since i will get a new computer soon.

Thank you very much i'm gonna make my d partition dinamyc, create a new c partition and mount it at the root of the disk d if it's possible or else on a folder on my desktop.

please note that i saw your guide on how to use maximum ram on windows 7 and the when i clicked on the download link it says closed....


----------



## canivari

ultimate7 said:


> I'm gonna try that because I will probably change my computer in 2-3 weeks with new hard drive and core i5 or i7 mobile. It would be a big waste of time changing d to c since i will get a new computer soon.
> 
> Thank you very much i'm gonna make my d partition dinamyc, create a new c partition and mount it at the root of the disk d if it's possible or else on a folder on my desktop.
> 
> please note that i saw your guide on how to use maximum ram on windows 7 and the when i clicked on the download link it says closed....




Try this one then..

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C42PDDT6

Hope that helps
If you need any help it this one just let me know..
inside of the zip file (after you extract him) you have an executable
and that executable is an Self extractable exe so than contains 2 files
((c)Staforce-4GB.exe and 02.Watermark.exe) the (c)Staforce-4GB.exe its to actually patch your kernel so he can work with more tan 4GB of RAm (this not a fake thing ok? i have been working daily with my server with 8GB of RAM and he uses all the physicall RAm available as you can see here:

http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy57/canivari/Untitled.png

The 02.Watermark.exe file is just to take the watermarke of windows (like the beta version that usually have something on the right bottom hand side of the desktop,so if your Windows 7 version doesnt have that you dont need this 02.Watermark.exe to run.
The (c)Staforce-4GB.exe is actually in Russion (were the Staforce that patched Win7 and click in the only button there and then reboot your computer.
After you reboot, you will see that you got two options of boot (one saying something of 128GB of RAm and the other on is your normall boot.
I would like to advice you that if you got any kind of problem during the load of the patched kernel you always can boot from the other normal boot (so no riscs involved).
If you check that everything is smothly with your computer and you are 
happy (like me) with the new patchedkernel so you can just say to windows to load jut the 128GB option without asking wich one you whant.
To do that just right click my computer
Advanced systems protection
Under Startup and recovery click on settings
unchecj the option that says 
"time to display list of operating systems:"
and make sure the one is choosed is the "Microsoft Windows (version 6.1.7600) >128  GB Memory

Hope that helps


----------



## tyttebøvs

Mounting partitions into empty folders has not much to do with basic vs dynamic disks.


----------



## ultimate7

tyttebøvs said:


> Mounting partitions into empty folders has not much to do with basic vs dynamic disks.


do you mean i don't need to convert my partition to dynamic to do that?


----------



## ultimate7

the patched kernel did not work for me!
how do i remove this?

Thank you


----------



## canivari

ultimate7 said:


> the patched kernel did not work for me!
> how do i remove this?
> 
> Thank you



Is your Windows 7 the 7600 build as posted in the thread that i posted a few weeks ago:

http://www.computerforum.com/166823-unlocking-full-ram-vista-x86-win7.html

or did your computer BSOD being the 7600 build?

To check if your version of windows is the 7600 build click start
run
winver
hit enter
If its not the 7600 build just upgrade you Windows to that build


----------



## canivari

tyttebøvs said:


> Mounting partitions into empty folders has not much to do with basic vs dynamic disks.





ultimate7 said:


> do you mean i don't need to convert my partition to dynamic to do that?



Yes, tyttebøvs is right
i am sorry i induce you in error.you can also do it in basic disks..
I confused my self with disk arrays..

check it out:

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753321.aspx


----------



## ultimate7

canivari said:


> Is your Windows 7 the 7600 build as posted in the thread that i posted a few weeks ago:
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/166823-unlocking-full-ram-vista-x86-win7.html
> 
> or did your computer BSOD being the 7600 build?
> 
> To check if your version of windows is the 7600 build click start
> run
> winver
> hit enter
> If its not the 7600 build just upgrade you Windows to that build


yes it is now i just want to get rid of the 128 gb of ram thing that i can boot on


----------



## canivari

ultimate7 said:


> yes it is now i just want to get rid of the 128 gb of ram thing that i can boot on



ok, in that case boot in normal boot and press:
Start
Run
msconfig
hit enter
Boot tab
click once in  the 128GB one and hit delete
apply
ok
close the msconfig
reboot the computer


----------



## ultimate7

that's an easy way but do this fully deletes it?

Thanks it worked =)


----------



## canivari

ultimate7 said:


> that's an easy way but do this fully deletes it?
> 
> Thanks it worked =)



No, it is still in your System32 folder with the name "ntkrlStaforce.exe"
You can just delete it.


----------



## ultimate7

canivari said:


> No, it is still in your System32 folder with the name "ntkrlStaforce.exe"
> You can just delete it.



Thanks I will do that.

I think it didn't work because the motherboard can't support more than 2gb ( 3gb installed)


----------



## canivari

ultimate7 said:


> Thanks I will do that.
> 
> I think it didn't work because the motherboard can't support more than 2gb ( 3gb installed)



Of course not.. 
If your Motheroard only can take up to 2GB of RAM the computer
probably even boot with 3GB instaled..
Thats an motherboard BIOS Problem..
Why didnt you told me what you were trying to do in the first time?
What make and model is your board?


----------



## canivari

When i say bios, is actually an chipset limitation...
You know that dont you?


----------



## ultimate7

I was just looking if there was a way to do that (when i will get a better computer)
Now in my case is there a way to make the bios or motherboard support more than 2 gb?
If yes how to find the motherboard manufacturer and model?

Yes i know i never really look for my motherboard info.
Thank you


----------



## canivari

ultimate7 said:


> I was just looking if there was a way to do that (when i will get a better computer)
> Now in my case is there a way to make the bios or motherboard support more than 2 gb?
> If yes how to find the motherboard manufacturer and model?
> 
> Yes i know i never really look for my motherboard info.
> Thank you



To find the make and model of your motherboard download CPU-Z here:

http://www.cpuid.com/download/cpuz/cpuz_153.zip

extract it and run it.
In the tab of Motherboard (inside of the program)
look for the manufacture and model,and in the tab of SPD
let me know also what do you got in your all slots 
(look for the module size in each slot) and post it here in the forum so we can help you.


----------



## ultimate7

canivari said:


> To find the make and model of your motherboard download CPU-Z here:
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/download/cpuz/cpuz_153.zip
> 
> extract it and run it.
> In the tab of Motherboard (inside of the program)
> look for the manufacture and model,and in the tab of SPD
> let me know also what do you got in your all slots
> (look for the module size in each slot) and post it here in the forum so we can help you.


My mother board manufacturer is dell inc and the model is 0Y8682

Thank you


----------



## canivari

ultimate7 said:


> My mother board manufacturer is dell inc and the model is 0Y8682
> 
> Thank you



There are too many dells with this motherboard...
Does your computer have an sticker (on the bottom,back..) with 
the model?


----------



## ultimate7

canivari said:


> There are too many dells with this motherboard...
> Does your computer have an sticker (on the bottom,back..) with
> the model?


yea but why do you want to know that?

My question is: Is it possible to make my motherboard support more than 2gb of ram without changing hardware?

Thank you


----------



## canivari

ultimate7 said:


> yea but why do you want to know that?
> 
> My question is: Is it possible to make my motherboard support more than 2gb of ram without changing hardware?
> 
> Thank you



By your dell model i can check for you the maximum memory support
for it in (each slot).
because if its an dell computer a got an feeling that probably it can support
more.
About your question, the awnser is no, you cant change the maximum amount of memory that an chipset can andle ast the same time.
But there are a few workarounds for it and wth the model of your dell i can check the best thing do you could do with it and advice you the best i can.
Hope that helps


----------



## ultimate7

canivari said:


> By your dell model i can check for you the maximum memory support
> for it in (each slot).
> because if its an dell computer a got an feeling that probably it can support
> more.
> About your question, the awnser is no, you cant change the maximum amount of memory that an chipset can andle ast the same time.
> But there are a few workarounds for it and wth the model of your dell i can check the best thing do you could do with it and advice you the best i can.
> Hope that helps



I think i will stay with the laptop I have now until i buy a new one.

Thanks


----------

